
You can’t strategize your way past the hard stuff - on getting that first sale - robfitz
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/2011/10/you-cant-strategise-your-way-past-hard-work/
======
wafos
This reminds me a lot of Steve Blanks Peter Pan syndrome he writes about here:

[http://steveblank.com/2010/09/20/the-peter-pan-
syndrome-%E2%...](http://steveblank.com/2010/09/20/the-peter-pan-
syndrome-%E2%80%93-the-startup-to-company-transition/)

Basically, a lot of us just don’t know what we don’t know when we’re first
starting out. We’ve got to get out and learn our space, become domain experts,
and fail a ton.

Unfortunately, there isn’t any shortcut in sales. If you find one let me know.

------
keeptrying
I'm learning this now. You might have a great strategy to get between 2 points
but if you dint actually walk, the strategy is useless.

------
heelhook
"It’s 10%. You want a dollar, you ask ten people. You want ten dollars, you
ask a hundred people. 10%"

Given the ten people are mostly independent events (unless they perceive the
previous responses), this would fall under the Montecarlo fallacy.

------
SonicSoul
Just like you can't learn how to surf by just reading books. But reading about
it, and getting a coach/mentor (someone who has done it for years) can help
you get there a lot faster.

